# The Song Association Thread



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

A simple idea based upon songs any songs.  The idea is to type in a song which relates to the previous song. Any of the words may be .used ie, A hard days *night* - The Beatles

you could reply with  *Night* fever - Bee Gees

I will start us off then.

 A town called malice - The Jam


----------



## dave k (Jul 25, 2003)

I just called to say i love you!
steve wonder
dave k


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Say you say me - Lionel Richie


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

In the Name of Love - U2 (had to beat Manda to it)  :twisted:

*edit* Darf beat me!  :roll:


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

I want your girlfriend to be my girlfriend *2* - Reel Big Fish  [/b]


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

ex girlfriend- no doubt

(i do have more than u2 in my cd collection hunnybunch)


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

All My *Ex*'s Live in Texas - Some Country Guy (George Strait?)


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Whoah there!

Only use the words from the last song title posted


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> All My *Ex*'s Live in Texas - Some Country Guy (George Strait?)


All the things she said - TATU


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

not the band as well?  sorry.


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> not the band as well?  sorry.


 No just the song title. You can use any of the words in the title.


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok. To carry on
The girl can't help it - Steve Perry ( Journey)


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

*help* save the youth of america from exploding - Less Than Jake


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Save all your kisses for me - Brotherhood of man


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Save a Prayer - Duran Duran


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Livin on a prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## dave k (Jul 25, 2003)

Say a little pray for me 
dion warwick
dave k


----------



## dave k (Jul 25, 2003)

oops that shoul have been
say a little prayer for me 
dion warwick
dave k


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

Little by Little - Oasis


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

little duece coup - beach boys


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

My Little Demon - Fleetwood mac


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

My Sherona - the knack


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

My way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

the wrong way -sublime


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Got Me Wrong - Alice in Chains


----------



## Darfion (Jul 25, 2003)

I might be wrong - Radiohead

ps. I'm going for a few beers now


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

You Might Think - The Cars


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

Me? I disconnect from you! - Gary Numan


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 25, 2003)

I stand alone- Metallica




md


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

They dance alone - Sting


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Same Old Song and Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

Push It - Salt n' Peppa


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Push Comes to Shove - Van Halen


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

The pretty things are going TO hell - David Bowie


that was a though one


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Hells Bells - AC/DC  :shaking:


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

You can ring my bell - Fresh Prince + DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 25, 2003)

Ring of fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

Fire, water, burn - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 25, 2003)

Burnin' and Lootin' - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 25, 2003)

Unwashed and somewhat slightly dazed - David Bowie


----------



## Chase (Jul 25, 2003)

Burnin' Inside - Tori Amos


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm burning I'm burning I'm burning for you- BTO?


----------



## manda (Jul 25, 2003)

I Miss You - bjork


----------



## nukie (Jul 25, 2003)

Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel


----------



## joeckley (Jul 25, 2003)

I Will - The Beatles


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 26, 2003)

Will you marry me? - Neil Diamond


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 26, 2003)

Chasin' you around - Sugar Ray


----------



## manda (Jul 26, 2003)

Trying To Throw Your Arms Around The World - U2


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2003)

U2 - Mysterious ways


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 26, 2003)

99 ways to die - Anthrax


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2003)

Highway to Hell -Ac/Dc


----------



## Darfion (Jul 26, 2003)

Road to hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2003)

Everyday is a winding road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Darfion (Jul 26, 2003)

The long and winding road  -  The Beatles


----------



## joeckley (Jul 26, 2003)

elderly woman behind THE counter in a small town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Darfion (Jul 26, 2003)

When you love a woman - Journey


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2003)

Falling in Love (Is Hard on the Knees)  - Aerosmith


----------



## Darfion (Jul 27, 2003)

I can't help falling in love with you - Pearl Jam


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 27, 2003)

You belong in Rock n' Roll - Tin Machine


----------



## manda (Jul 28, 2003)

Love lifts us up where we belong...whoever that cheesy band were hahahaha


----------



## QP (Jul 28, 2003)

Massive Attack - ANgel


----------



## Lula (Jul 31, 2003)

Lamb - Gabriel


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Where did the association go? :shock:


----------



## Darfion (Jul 31, 2003)

Guilty by association - H2O


----------



## Chase (Aug 12, 2003)

Guilt Trip - D.R.I.

(and you all thought this thread was dead... :crazy: )


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 12, 2003)

Trip Hoppin - Aerosmith


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

Tripping Billies - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice  :thumbsup: 

Billies Blues - billie Holiday


----------



## oriecat (Aug 13, 2003)

I guess that's why they call it the *blues* - Elton John

There's lotsa words for ya to choose from!


----------



## Lula (Aug 13, 2003)

Lay sings the blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## Lula (Aug 13, 2003)

ooooooooops

Lady sings the blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 13, 2003)

good one,

Forever my lady - Jodeci


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 13, 2003)

Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Darfion (Aug 13, 2003)

Lady in red - Chris de Burgh


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 13, 2003)

a little flash from the past

Code Red - DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## Lula (Aug 13, 2003)

Bright Red - Laurie Anderson


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 13, 2003)

Star bright - Venessa Williams


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2003)

Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## Tyjax (Aug 14, 2003)

I shot the Sheriff. - Bob marley


----------



## Lula (Aug 14, 2003)

Shot in the Dark -  Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Darfion (Aug 14, 2003)

Fear of the dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2003)

Don't fear the reaper  - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 14, 2003)

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey, I think that's cheating!


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 14, 2003)

DOH!!! sorry, I totaly didnt see the other one...hmm they dont have an Im retarded emotion on here...

ok how about..........

Raising Fear - Armored Saint


----------



## Jdog (Aug 14, 2003)

Where Boys fear to tread-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Darfion (Aug 15, 2003)

The boy's are back in town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Lula (Aug 15, 2003)

Boys don't cry - The Cure


----------



## metroshane (Aug 15, 2003)

big girls don't cry-four seasons


----------



## Chase (Aug 15, 2003)

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

(notice the subtle photography tie-in?!  If this were a game, I'd be expecting bonus points!)


----------



## metroshane (Aug 15, 2003)

girls girls girls - the crue


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 15, 2003)

Cinammon Girl - Neil Young


----------



## Lula (Aug 16, 2003)

Flutter Girl - Chris Cornell


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 18, 2003)

Girl from a Pawnshop -  The Black Crowes


----------



## Darfion (Aug 20, 2003)

The girl can't help it - Journey


----------



## manda (Aug 21, 2003)

Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Lula (Aug 21, 2003)

Tindersticks - If You're Looking For a Way Out


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 21, 2003)

Matthew Good Band - My Out of Style is Comming Back


----------



## Chase (Aug 21, 2003)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## LilCujo (Aug 21, 2003)

Way back home - Vince Gill


----------



## ~rosey~ (Aug 21, 2003)

comin' back- crystal method


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 7, 2004)

Back On Your Side ~ Chris Issak


(Pulled this up from some time ago)  Mindy, Manda, I had to put a CI song!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2004)

baby got back---sir mixalot



 


md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 7, 2004)

the boys are back in town - thin lizzie 
sorry thats an oooollldie, do we have a 'grampa' smilie?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 7, 2004)

the boys of summer--don henley


md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 7, 2004)

Sundays - *Summer*time  (does that count?)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 7, 2004)

Stereophonics - Watch them Fly *Sunday*


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 8, 2004)

i *LOVE* the stereophonics!

All along the *Watch*tower - bobby dylan, jimi hendrix or dave matthews band


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 8, 2004)

Someone to Watch over Me - Etta James


----------



## Darfion (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey    I'd forgotten all about this thread.
All along the watch tower - Hendrix


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 8, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> i *LOVE* the stereophonics!


Same here I've been a fan for about a year. I've been bummed for the last week cause I think I lost my "You Gotta Go There To Come Back" Cd.  :cry: 

Anyway back to the game...Blind Melon - "*All* That I Need"


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2004)

All My Loving - the Beatles


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 8, 2004)

Beatles - All You Need Is Love


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 8, 2004)

You always say goodnight, goodnight--juliana theory



md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 8, 2004)

> All along the Watchtower - bobby dylan, jimi hendrix or dave matthews band





> All along the watch tower - Hendrix



does posting the same song again nearly immediately afterwards count?  This is too fun:

What about band names?
My Sister *Julianna* Hatfield


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 11, 2004)

bump..I mean Soundgarden - My Wave


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 11, 2004)

garden of eden-guns and roses



md


----------



## oriecat (Mar 11, 2004)

Empty Garden - Elton John


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 11, 2004)

bottom of the bottle-smile empty soul

md


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

bump


----------



## oriecat (Mar 13, 2004)

Fat bottomed girls - queen


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

Girls, girls, girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Lula (Mar 13, 2004)

Flutter Girl - Chris HOt Cornell !!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 13, 2004)

Lula, where ya been?

The Black Crowes - *Girl* From a Pawnshop


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

paint it black--rolling stones


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

paint the sky with stars - Enya


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

bullet with butterfly wings- smashing pumpkins


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

Ah HA!  Found one!

In the Shadow of Your Wings - John Tesh


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

the art of balance--shadowsfall


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah buddy... here is an old one

Why do fools fall in love - Sha-na-na


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

inna gotta da vida--iron butterfly


md


BOOM!!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

MD - How do you top that one?  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

you dont, cause im the weiner!!!!


md


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

YES YOU ARE! :cheer:


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

You do becuase I'm the Woman! 8) 

Butterfly Kisses - Bob Carlisle

 :cheer: Yeah buddy!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

hold me, thrill me, kiss me, kill me--U2



boom shaka laka


md


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins



first off i want to say, wow for remembering the thompson twins, secondly,


aha--take on me


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

Tell Me a Fable - Robert Miles

Booya!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

500 miles--the proclaimers


lock this thread, shut it down, im king!!


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

Crown me queen! :king: 

The Crystal Method - Ten Miles Back


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

get naked--methods of mayhem


crown me king!


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

Unforgetful You - Jars of Clay


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 13, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Unforgetful You - Jars of Clay



thats stretching it.... :roll:  :roll: 


letters to you--finch



md


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

Letters - Stroke 9


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 13, 2004)

Blind Melon - *Letters* from a Porcupine


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Blind Melon - *Letters* from a Porcupine



Porcupine huh?

Porcupine - Weezer


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 13, 2004)

We'll I'm out


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> We'll I'm out



*Snicker*....  I think I would be too... glad it's mine.  Sorry Twist.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

staricase infinities-- porcupine dream


Hell yes!!


md


----------



## manda (Mar 14, 2004)

dont dream its over..crowded house


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

dont you forget about me--simple minds


yay for manda!

md


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Will it EVER End?! :shock: 

Ray Charles - Georgia on my mind


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

14:59--sugar ray


it ends here!!!!!!!



md


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

*sigh* Will MD ever learn that the Girls always win?

Sugar-Tori Amos


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

sugar--system of a down


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Jars of Clay - Weighed Down


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

hahaha!!!

311-down



YAY, im the winner!!!


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

You can't win man.. no one can! :? 

311-Loco


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 14, 2004)

zebrahead--livin libido loco


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


md


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 14, 2004)

Livin' On a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Chris Rice - My Prayer


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 14, 2004)

The Lord's Prayer - Aaron Neville


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 14, 2004)

Starsailor - Four to *The* Floor


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

Sting - All Four Seasons


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 14, 2004)

Watchmen - All Uncovered


----------



## Lula (Mar 15, 2004)

U2 - All I want is you


*TwistMyArm*
Hi there
I've been a little buzy.....working and studying.....
But I'm back


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

Switchfoot - Dare you to Move


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 15, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> I've been a little buzy.....working and studying.....
> But I'm back



I hope school's not stressing you out too much. Glad you could take some time to stop by and say hi    

Tone Loc - Bust a *Move*


----------



## Lula (Mar 16, 2004)

On the move - Nickelback

*TwistMyArm wrote:*


> I hope school's not stressing you out too much. Glad you could take some time to stop by and say hi



Sorry to say ... but i was stressing out....so i gave up school for now :cry:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 16, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> Sorry to say ... but i was stressing out....so i gave up school for now :cry:



Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll have some time to relax. What were you studying?

Kenny Wayne Sheppard Band - Live *On*


----------



## Lula (Mar 17, 2004)

Love don't live here anymore - Madonna

*TwistMyArm wrote:*


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll have some time to relax. What were you studying?



I was finishing school at night, I was gettin tired cause of work.....i was always on a rush to be at school on time....But I have new plans, about other stuff i want to experiment and study.....perhaps massage lessons


----------



## crystalview (Mar 17, 2004)

"the boxer"  Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## oriecat (Mar 17, 2004)

Umm cview, I don't see how that associates with love don't live here anymore...??


----------



## Lula (Mar 18, 2004)

:shock:  :shock: I don't see either


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think he is in his own world or something.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm bored so let's get this thing going again. 

Love You Madly - Cake


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

Love me tender-ELVIS!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

Truly *Madly* Deeply - Savage Garden


----------



## Lula (Sep 22, 2004)

Mad About You - Hooverphonic


----------

